# Yosri Fouda on Hardtalk



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Yosri Fouda (ONTV) talks to Stephen Sackur of BBC's Hardtalk. This is 24 minutes long but worth watching, so make yourself a cup of tea :ranger: and listen to Yosri tell it like it is:






:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautifully eloquent.......this brightened my morning ......GO YOSRI:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a shame that this guy isn't appointed to any official job where he could be more useful to this country while all kinds of weirdos are enjoying their powers doing absolutely NOTHING to anyone but themselves :frown:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> It's a shame that this guy isn't appointed to any official job where he could be more useful to this country while all kinds of weirdos are enjoying their powers doing absolutely NOTHING to anyone but themselves :frown:


Egypt needs more people like him: intelligent, brave, highly educated and principled. However, I think he's doing the job he was born to do. As a great communicator he can achieve a lot more in this position than on some "supreme committee of the 7th galaxy"


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Egypt needs more people like him: intelligent, brave, highly educated and principled. However, I think he's doing the job he was born to do. As a great communicator he can achieve a lot more in this position than on some "supreme committee of the 7th galaxy"


Yes I do agree with that, he is at least trying everything he can; but if the country had more people like him "in charge" then he, along with many others like himself, wouldn't be facing all the sh!t they're facing now and would be having a chance to focus on doing the GREAT job they're born to do as you described it instead of fighting all those idiots......After all, none of the sh!t that he's facing now should've happened in the first place


----------



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

He was like a breath of fresh air. what a very principled man.


----------

